# The trolls have gone and the vacuum its left



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys.

So we know we started this place to get away from trolls like TC and Kel. We saw what happened to that forum. Some came over and started the same grief here and poster numbers started to drop off. 

We agreed we needed a mod and slowly but surely we moved the trolls on. So now we're troll free and have a place where we can talk boxing with other Aus boxing fans. 

The thing is the trolls were a big presence, even if it was for the bad with the drama they brought. Now that they've gone, we're light on for posters and posts. If it keeps going that way, then the forum will die out.

So its an opportunity as I see it. Contribute more and more will want to join here. This forum can be what we want to make of it. 

I've always sought opinions so if there is something else that needs doing let's do it. We don't want to lose posters.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I think, across the board, you've been doing a fantastic job as our popularly elected mod, you're right, we need to start initiating and engaging in discussion but i think it has been quiet all around, not just this Aussie forum. It'll pick up again, like you've said, this is the vacuum after the explosion.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I think, across the board, you've been doing a fantastic job as our popularly elected mod, you're right, we need to start initiating and engaging in discussion but i think it has been quiet all around, not just this Aussie forum. It'll pick up again, like you've said, this is the vacuum after the explosion.


Cheers mate. Forums do ebb and flow so maybe that's all it is.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Some fighters and discussions about them are unofficially ''out of bounds'' on this forum and any discussions or criticism of them gets other posters angry. So even though they're high profile and in the news they unofficially can't be discussed here. Whilst I am interested in the progression of fighters like Hammond and Lovett for instance they're not high profile and with Geale in limbo as well that is probably why the forum is a bit dead ATM. 
Also Aussie boxing is quiet lately it's not just here Boxrec is quiet too.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

@stiflers mum entertaining himself now that spider is no more, even though he wasnt a troll.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> @stiflers mum entertaining himself now that spider is no more, even though he wasnt a troll.


:lol: Spider did start threads but his 3rd degree of that new poster asking about a fight was rainmanish(bruisers words not mine). But Josey is gone too and he contributed more to the Aussie forum than the people who hounded him off IMO. I would like Spider to come back I miss him the RIP Spider avatar was hilarious.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: Spider did start threads but his 3rd degree of that new poster asking about a fight was rainmanish(bruisers words not mine). But Josey is gone too and he contributed more to the Aussie forum than the people who hounded him off IMO. I would like Spider to come back I miss him the RIP Spider avatar was hilarious.


What about angelfromabove? :hey He was a funny cunt.

What ever happened to Oztriker?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> What about angelfromabove? :hey He was a funny cunt.
> 
> What ever happened to Oztriker?


Angel was funny but he never talked boxing. No idea with Oztriker he accused zelky of weird shit he didn't make the transition well or make many posts.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Some fighters and discussions about them are unofficially ''out of bounds'' on this forum and any discussions or criticism of them gets other posters angry. So even though they're high profile and in the news they unofficially can't be discussed here. Whilst I am interested in the progression of fighters like Hammond and Lovett for instance they're not high profile and with Geale in limbo as well that is probably why the forum is a bit dead ATM.
> Also Aussie boxing is quiet lately it's not just here Boxrec is quiet too.


The reason some things are "out of bounds" here is down to your ESB mates baiting other posters here under the guise of seeking boxing discussion.

Since their eviction from here they've continued their banal trolling back at ESB, god knows where they get the motivation to post the same "farken bum, quitting dog, canine etc." crap all day every day.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> The reason some things are "out of bounds" here is down to your ESB mates baiting other posters here under the guise of seeking boxing discussion.
> 
> Since their eviction from here they've continued their banal trolling back at ESB, god knows where they get the motivation to post the same "farken bum, quitting dog, canine etc." crap all day every day.


 Regardless certain boxers are above being criticized without posters getting their panties in a bunch which restricts what people can post. Even though they are high profile and dominating the press.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Regardless certain boxers are above being criticized without posters getting their panties in a bunch which restricts what people can post. Even though they are high profile and dominating the press.


I disagree.

Discussion of certain boxers was fine until your goon squad started up with calling every Aussie boxer "bums" and what not.

I see you vainly trying to initiate discussion of Aussie boxers over there and what do you get? "Farken bum, glass jaw, quitting dog, canine" in response from the idiots.

Are you saying you would like the same response over here when you post articles?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, if you don't like Danny Green or Anthony Mundine that's fine, your prerogative. To turn every thread into a hate fest, though, is sick and more Rain-Mannish than Spidies efforts. It needs to stop without intervention as it turns even me off from posting. We're all good here and I miss Spider too, as it is there's not much happening in Aus boxing ATM and all forums, especially CHB, seem quiet. We could use some more discussion on the National and State level fighters.

Oztriker was run off of here from his own fuckwitedness, fuck him, he was a blight to any place he stunk up. I'd have loved to have lulled him into a meet-up for a beer then punched his fucking head in, the fucking maggot cunt.

As for boxers being "off limits", who? No one is "off limits" but if vile criticism is just spewed towards pro fighters adnauseam then it's both wrong and off putting, constructive criticism will always be good.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, if you don't like Danny Green or Anthony Mundine that's fine, your prerogative. To turn every thread into a hate fest, though, is sick and more Rain-Mannish than Spidies efforts. It needs to stop without intervention as it turns even me off from posting. We're all good here and I miss Spider too, as it is there's not much happening in Aus boxing ATM and all forums, especially CHB, seem quiet. We could use some more discussion on the National and State level fighters.
> 
> Oztriker was run off of here from his own fuckwitedness, fuck him, he was a blight to any place he stunk up. I'd have loved to have lulled him into a meet-up for a beer then punched his fucking head in, the fucking maggot cunt.
> 
> As for boxers being "off limits", who? No one is "off limits" but if vile criticism is just spewed towards pro fighters adnauseam then it's both wrong and off putting, constructive criticism will always be good.


Yep, who wants to enter into discussion with idiots whose only contribution to any thread is "Grinning Greeny, Danni Geales, Sam Solibum/Gorilla Soliman, quitting no mas dog, glass jaw, FAB4 baby, kid, etc."?

PS - you know Oztriker was a Vietnam vet who had some mental health issues? Anyway, I got along with him back at the old place and didn't see whatever meltdown it was he had that seems to have turned many against him, but I do know he was badly assaulted by a group of louts on the Palm Beach to Central Coast ferry a few years ago. He tended to stick his oar into volatile situations, usually sticking up for someone else. I don't think that whole episode did his mental health any good.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, if you don't like Danny Green or Anthony Mundine that's fine, your prerogative. To turn every thread into a hate fest, though, is sick and more Rain-Mannish than Spidies efforts. It needs to stop without intervention as it turns even me off from posting. We're all good here and I miss Spider too, as it is there's not much happening in Aus boxing ATM and all forums, especially CHB, seem quiet. We could use some more discussion on the National and State level fighters.
> 
> Oztriker was run off of here from his own fuckwitedness, fuck him, he was a blight to any place he stunk up. I'd have loved to have lulled him into a meet-up for a beer then punched his fucking head in, the fucking maggot cunt.
> 
> As for boxers being "off limits", who? No one is "off limits" but if vile criticism is just spewed towards pro fighters adnauseam then it's both wrong and off putting, constructive criticism will always be good.


 Agree about what Oz said about Zelky but there was a reason he posts stuff like that St Pecktor was probably stirring the pot mentioning him. Some fighters like Green you start threads and provide links that make him look bad and people harass you. As long as it doesn't pollute threads that have nothing to do with him I don't see the problem. But I said I won't create threads about him here and I will keep my word but recent events make it damn hard.:smile


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Agree about what Oz said about Zelky but there was a reason he posts stuff like that *St Pecktor was probably stirring the pot mentioning him.* Some fighters like Green you start threads and provide links that make him look bad and people harass you. As long as it doesn't pollute threads that have nothing to do with him I don't see the problem. But I said I won't create threads about him here and I will keep my word but recent events make it damn hard.:smile


I actually wasnt. I had no idea, and still dont about what occurred with him over the lounge. I know he used to be a very active poster and used to get quite a few people off side at times.

I'm not sure why @DBerry and Oz didnt get along. But without having met Dale, he comes across as a similar type of stand up guy who you could enjoy a drink with and who'd have a tonne of great stories to share like Oz did. Not trying to stir you here Dale, but I see similar traits in the both of you.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

It's a pretty dull affair in Aus Boxing at the moment, and World Boxing also. As for the comment that some fighters are beyond reproach? that is pretty unfounded, i think some posters, myself included, get frustrated when current discussion of these fighters turns into articles from 2009 being brought in as anecdotal evidence for some bizarre agenda. I am more than happy to discuss Green, Mundine etc, however i don't want to have to constantly be smacked in the brain by the same old arguments that are continually raised, of which have no relevance to the subject at hand.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> It's a pretty dull affair in Aus Boxing at the moment, and World Boxing also. As for the comment that some fighters are beyond reproach? that is pretty unfounded, i think some posters, myself included, get frustrated when current discussion of these fighters turns into articles from 2009 being brought in as anecdotal evidence for some bizarre agenda. I am more than happy to discuss Green, Mundine etc, however i don't want to have to constantly be smacked in the brain by the same old arguments that are continually raised, of which have no relevance to the subject at hand.


Id imagine it wouldnt be pretty dull over on the Hawthorn forum, is that 2 or 3 in a row now?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Agree about what Oz said about Zelky but there was a reason he posts stuff like that St Pecktor was probably stirring the pot mentioning him. Some fighters like Green you start threads and provide links that make him look bad and people harass you. As long as it doesn't pollute threads that have nothing to do with him I don't see the problem. But I said I won't create threads about him here and I will keep my word but recent events make it damn hard.:smile


What did Oz say about Zelky?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I actually wasnt. I had no idea, and still dont about what occurred with him over the lounge. I know he used to be a very active poster and used to get quite a few people off side at times.
> 
> I'm not sure why @DBerry and Oz didnt get along. But without having met Dale, he comes across as a similar type of stand up guy who you could enjoy a drink with and who'd have a tonne of great stories to share like Oz did. Not trying to stir you here Dale, but I see similar traits in the both of you.


 He only made 17 posts at this forum his last this post to zelky.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...r-you-re-a-fucking-moron!&p=855497#post855497

This is why him and Dale didn't get along.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> What did Oz say about Zelky?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...r-you-re-a-fucking-moron!&p=855497#post855497


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Id imagine it wouldnt be pretty dull over on the Hawthorn forum, is that 2 or 3 in a row now?


3 in a row, absolute powerhouse of a team in a league that prides itself on an even spread.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

A the old place Oztriker made a thread about how he accosted some poor down and out Aborigional kid for swiping a pair of Dunlop KT26's and made out he was the hero of the day because he had the kid arrested out front of the NT(?) K-Mart. I mean fucking hell, the maggot deserved the grief everyone gave him, then he goes to the U.S. and harrassed Charlie Zelenoff's old man, at his own house. I lived in Cambodia during the Vietnam war, I watched my old man shoot three cunts right in front of me, doesn't give me the right to be a fucktard, does it!?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Worst of all, the pathetic cunt rides a trike, a grown man FFS, and he's fucking proud of it :verysad


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> A the old place Oztriker made a thread about how he accosted some poor down and out Aborigional kid for swiping a pair of Dunlop KT26's and made out he was the hero of the day because he had the kid arrested out front of the NT(?) K-Mart. I mean fucking hell, the maggot deserved the grief everyone gave him, then he goes to the U.S. and harrassed Charlie Zelenoff's old man, at his own house. I lived in Cambodia during the Vietnam war, I watched my old man shoot three cunts right in front of me, doesn't give me the right to be a fucktard, does it!?


 Yeah but he apparently underwent deep sleep therapy at Chelmsford where they did some pretty bad shit. Stevie Wright from the Easybeats went there a doctor called Harry Bailey did some shit with barbituates and electro shock therapy. It probably explains a fair bit. But anyway this has nothing to do with increasing traffic on the forum so let's move on.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I reckon part of it is because the fuckwits were able to troll on for too long. This put a lot of people off the joint, and they never came back.
Jays reasoning was to give everyone a fresh start, which was wrong IMO (and I told him so very early on), as once a fuckwit always a fuckwit, and sure enough I was proven right.

Right now it's hard to recruit new people because there's not a lot happening in OZ boxing.
I doubt there's too many actively looking for a place to discuss OZ boxing.


I myself don't post as much as I used to because -
1 - I started a different job in August last year and am more time poor, hence being a bit quieter since then.
2 - Gealey has been thrashed twice and I'm never going to get over it! :suicide


Lastly, as a couple others have already said, I don't think any fighter is off limits, but there's also no need for continual idiotic abuse. If you don't like a fighter, say so, get it off your chest and be done with it. There's no need to go on about it.


What pisses me off even more is that I got Foxtel back on late last year and since then there's been fuck all boxing! :fire


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Worst of all, the pathetic cunt rides a trike, a grown man FFS, and he's fucking proud of it :verysad


Nearly as bad as driving a VW. :yikes


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Also, I reckon a forum is far far better with a low volume of quality posters/posts, than a high volume of fuckwits/fuckwit posts.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> I reckon part of it is because the fuckwits were able to troll on for too long. This put a lot of people off the joint, and they never came back.
> Jays reasoning was to give everyone a fresh start, which was wrong IMO (and I told him so very early on), as once a fuckwit always a fuckwit, and sure enough I was proven right.
> 
> Right now it's hard to recruit new people because there's not a lot happening in OZ boxing.
> ...


Yep, you and I are now mates outside of here, as are a couple of oh hers here and I, I really like 'stiflers mom' and have always considered him s good poster and online mate but I've had enough of the bullshit "Green is a dud" "Sam Soliman threw the fight against Tailor" FFS, do you have any idea about boxing, about how the human body works, in fact how to even open a door? If I read any more of that shit on here that's the end for me, I don't even start threads or share what I know any more due to retarded shit like that.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I've had to put up with shit like posters on here claiming Sam Soliman threw the Tailor fight, even though there's absolutely no money in it and he could have earned a fortune had he won it. Zac Dunn knocked back the awesome opportunity to fight Andre Ward, a cant lose fight, due to him being scared, not because he was offered fuck all money for an undercard fight. Capperello is now being ducked by Andre Dirrell, apparently, even though he never ducked Froch, Arthur Abraham, Victor Oganov or Curtis Stephens :conf 

I've about had a gutfull of this shit and I'm pretty close to calling it, TBH.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yep, you and I are now mates outside of here, as are a couple of oh hers here and I, I really like 'stiflers mom' and have always considered him s good poster and online mate but I've had enough of the bullshit "Green is a dud" "Sam Soliman threw the fight against Tailor" FFS, do you have any idea about boxing, about how the human body works, in fact how to even open a door? If I read any more of that shit on here that's the end for me, *I don't even start threads or share what I know any more* due to retarded shit like that.


We need this input back! I started this thread up because I think we're past the crap and it should be the rebuild time. I'll keep on top of making sure there's a balance here. Everyone knows what's Ok now and what's not. It took some time with existing posters because everyone was pretty used to an abusefest but we wont have that same problem with new posters. I took down the rules thread because I didn't think it needed to be up anymore and was more a historic relic of where we were. Its a good time to tell more folk about here now things have been sorted so I'll be letting a few blokes know.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Regardless certain boxers are above being criticized without posters getting their panties in a bunch which restricts what people can post. Even though they are high profile and dominating the press.


That's not true mate, anyone can be constructively be criticised, but no one needs to be constantly hounded to the ends of the earth.
We get it, you don't like Danny Green.
I don't like Billy Dib either, but I don't go on about it and dig up 5 year old quotes, etc.



DBerry said:


> Yep, you and I are now mates outside of here, as are a couple of oh hers here and I, I really like 'stiflers mom' and have always considered him s good poster and online mate but I've had enough of the bullshit "Green is a dud" "Sam Soliman threw the fight against Tailor" FFS, do you have any idea about boxing, about how the human body works, in fact how to even open a door? If I read any more of that shit on here that's the end for me, I don't even start threads or share what I know any more due to retarded shit like that.


Agree, Stiffy's a top poster, but yeh, needed to lay off Green. There's better things to do than bag fighters.



DBerry said:


> I've had to put up with shit like posters on here claiming Sam Soliman threw the Tailor fight, even though there's absolutely no money in it and he could have earned a fortune had he won it. Zac Dunn knocked back the awesome opportunity to fight Andre Ward, a cant lose fight, due to him being scared, not because he was offered fuck all money for an undercard fight. Capperello is now being ducked by Andre Dirrell, apparently, even though he never ducked Froch, Arthur Abraham, Victor Oganov or Curtis Stephens :conf
> 
> I've about had a gutfull of this shit and I'm pretty close to calling it, TBH.


Yep, more crazy stuff, by people who should know better too.
But, don't go anywhere Dale*s*:hey, and share all your stuff, we need more solid info.



bruiserh89 said:


> We need this input back! I started this thread up because I think we're past the crap and it should be the rebuild time. I'll keep on top of making sure there's a balance here. Everyone knows what's Ok now and what's not. It took some time with existing posters because everyone was pretty used to an abusefest but we wont have that same problem with new posters. I took down the rules thread because I didn't think it needed to be up anymore and was more a historic relic of where we were. Its a good time to tell more folk about here now things have been sorted so I'll be letting a few blokes know.


You're an asset to this forum Broozer, and a not a bad bloke too!
You've had to put up with some weird shit, even from me a couple of times, and for that I'm sorry.

But, let's get this joint cracking and talk about the current shitty state of OZ boxing, now dammit!

Maybe Gealey will turn around his ummm bashings, and set things straight... :conf :rolleyes :bart :gunner

BTW, I'd still like to meet Stiflersmum, I have this really cool poster to give him... :deal


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> That's not true mate, anyone can be constructively be criticised, but no one needs to be constantly hounded to the ends of the earth.
> We get it, you don't like Danny Green.
> I don't like Billy Dib either, but I don't go on about it and dig up 5 year old quotes, etc.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Great way to go forward.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I like this part of the forum. Seem like good natured guys and there is some real banter on here, I feel welcome. 

What happened to Josey??


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I like this part of the forum. Seem like good natured guys and there is some real banter on here, I feel welcome.
> 
> What happened to Josey??


 Argued with Sox and left after Geale fought Cotto. Said Geale quit. Sad I liked Josey.


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

WTF?? what happened to spider?? he was one of the best posters on here!


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yep, who wants to enter into discussion with idiots whose only contribution to any thread is "Grinning Greeny, Danni Geales, Sam Solibum/Gorilla Soliman, quitting no mas dog, glass jaw, FAB4 baby, kid, etc."?
> 
> PS - you know Oztriker was a Vietnam vet who had some mental health issues? Anyway, I got along with him back at the old place and didn't see whatever meltdown it was he had that seems to have turned many against him, but I do know *he was badly assaulted by a group of louts on the Palm Beach to Central Coast ferry a few years ago*. He tended to stick his oar into volatile situations, usually sticking up for someone else. I don't think that whole episode did his mental health any good.


i thought that was on a bus in darwin with a bunch of indigenous kids? i always assumed thats why he hated aboriginals.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

rusty nails said:


> i thought that was on a bus in darwin with a bunch of indigenous kids? i always assumed thats why he hated aboriginals.


That may also have happened knowing Oz :lol:

Nah, it was in my local paper (The Manly Daily) about him getting bashed by a group of kids who were bashing a bus driver - he stuck his oar in and they turned on him. Said he saw them every day after that on the Palm Beach to Central Coast ferry while waiting for it to go to court.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

The way I see it is this place is a forum where posters come here to post their opinion and pump up the tires of their favorite fighters. It doesn't matter if people don't like Dunn or Caparello or our opinions on both and I don't think we start policing "fan like" post's.

I also think a "healthy" dose of rivalry and banter is good but it becomes a fine line when it becomes "trolling" or obsessive. 

End of the day hard work has been done to make this place decent but lets all harden the fuck up ( me included ) and not take offence lol


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Does that mincer with the sheila's name still post here?
He told me he would knock me out.
It reminded me of the Johnny Cash song A boy named Sue.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> The way I see it is this place is a forum where posters come here to post their opinion and pump up the tires of their favorite fighters. It doesn't matter if people don't like Dunn or Caparello or our opinions on both and I don't think we start policing "fan like" post's.
> 
> I also think a "healthy" dose of rivalry and banter is good but it becomes a fine line when it becomes "trolling" or obsessive.
> 
> End of the day hard work has been done to make this place decent but lets all harden the fuck up ( me included ) and not take offence lol


Agreed.

You're ok for a Holden driver. :smile


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Jesus did I get sick of the weird old cunts. Won't go through names...one has been bought up.

He's lucky I didn't bother finding out who he was. I'm also quite happy to say I won't be as diplomatic next time anyone thinks about saying shit like that about me.

Good luck with everything lads...and ladies.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Agree about what Oz said about Zelky but there was a reason he posts stuff like that St Pecktor was probably stirring the pot mentioning him. Some fighters like Green you start threads and provide links that make him look bad and people harass you. As long as it doesn't pollute threads that have nothing to do with him I don't see the problem. But I said I won't create threads about him here and I will keep my word but recent events make it damn hard.:smile


Good Luck biting your Green tongue stiffy..


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I think, across the board, you've been doing a fantastic job as our popularly elected mod, you're right, we need to start initiating and engaging in discussion but i think it has been quiet all around, not just this Aussie forum. It'll pick up again, like you've said, this is the vacuum after the explosion.


Agree you are keeping it nice and clean here with a bit of cheek and banter .. all good Bruiser.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

zelky said:


> Jesus did I get sick of the weird old cunts. Won't go through names...one has been bought up.
> 
> He's lucky I didn't bother finding out who he was. I'm also quite happy to say I won't be as diplomatic next time anyone thinks about saying shit like that about me.
> 
> *Good luck with everything lads...and ladies*.


Leaving us?


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Not at all mate. I've been very busy so haven't posted much at all over the last few months.

Just wishing everyone all the best!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

zelky said:


> Not at all mate. I've been very busy so haven't posted much at all over the last few months.
> 
> Just wishing everyone all the best!


:good


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Does that mincer with the sheila's name still post here?
> He told me he would knock me out.
> It reminded me of the Johnny Cash song A boy named Sue.


Sallywinder? He's on moderated posts as a last move before permanent ban. He wasn't cool with that so he self exiled.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I hope @Nigelbro comes back. Funny bastard and all round top bloke.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Sallywinder? He's on moderated posts as a last move before permanent ban. He wasn't cool with that so he self exiled.


No not her I was asking about Aunty Frances?


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Would love to post more guys but always busy busy.......its a nightmare running your own business as some of you would know. 
Unfort its a 24/7 gig. 
On a side note...a former AFL player is having his first pro fight on the Mundine undercard I think? Shane Tuck who played for Richmond. 
Sammmy always said that he was prob the pick of the AFL players who he trained that could throw a few decent ones. Will be interesting to see how he goes!!! Hope all is well with everyone :cheers
For what its worth I didnt mind Josey and some of the banned posters but I guess I take everything with a grain of salt and didnt get to see most of what went on :cheers


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> No not her I was asking about Aunty Frances?


Yeah moderated posts too. This thread explains it. http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?67604-moderated-posts


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Argued with Sox and left after Geale fought Cotto. Said Geale quit. Sad I liked Josey.


I know he had a few issues with some posters and a couple of tirades, but I thought it was a shame. He chose to leave and asked me to change his password to make it final. I didn't do that, I told him to think it over first but he hasn't come back since. He could if he wanted.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey was alright some years back at ESB, but he turned into an argumentative troll cockhead like Francis and Kel.
Good riddance to the 3 of them, the place is much better for it.

Spider should come back though, and Joogaray was good value too.



On a different note, tore a calf muscle pushing a barrow full of concrete up a ramp today.
Painful as fuck. Fuck fuck fuck. :fire


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Josey was alright some years back at ESB, but he turned into an argumentative troll cockhead like Francis and Kel.
> Good riddance to the 3 of them, the place is much better for it.
> 
> Spider should come back though, and Joogaray was good value too.
> ...


When I mentioned the other day we should harden up I didn't think you'd try lol


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I like Josey.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I couldn't stand the old Aussie forum but looking at the archives you would have some OG's commenting on there. A lot of knowledge and experience passed around. ALso you know there were plenty of significant peoples under anonymous alias posting around. But unfortunately just too much shit talking went on and it was highly embarrassing when you considered ESB was an international forum. 

I like how this forum is run but it is kind of dry at th emoment, like the whole Aussie boxing scene to be honest....


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> When I mentioned the other day we should harden up I didn't think you'd try lol


:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

WTF, from the suggestions and requests section, from Stiflersmum...
@bruiserh89 @stiflers mum

*Can I have my account deleted?

Because I want to leave and don't want to keep deleting reply to thread messages on from my e-mail account.

Thanks in advance. 
*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> WTF, from the suggestions and requests section, from Stiflersmum...
> 
> @bruiserh89 @stiflers mum
> 
> ...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

@St Pecktor do you know what Stiffy's up to?


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Sox said:


> @*St Pecktor* do you know what Stiffy's up to?


Not sure mate.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Not sure mate.


Make sure you convince him to hang about, he's a valuable asset to the forum, and seems like a top bloke.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

:confWTF.:conf


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Make sure you convince him to hang about, he's a valuable asset to the forum, and seems like a top bloke.


I think he lives in Newcastle, I plan on getting there to have a beer with him and Thehook13 as part of my dream road trip to the Goald Coast and back, is Newcastle far from your place?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I think he lives in Newcastle, I plan on getting there to have a beer with him and Thehook13 as part of my dream road trip to the Goald Coast and back, is Newcastle far from your place?


About 2h or so, but I reckon I could manage it! :frog


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> About 2h or so, but I reckon I could manage it! :frog


Of course stopping in at Chez Sox for a couple of days after a luncheon in Canberra is part of my dream road trip :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> @St Pecktor do you know what Stiffy's up to?


He's been complaining at the other joint about the rules here & not being able to start threads about certain boxers.

The usual suspects were egging him on so I think he decided to throw his lot in with them & leave here.

He's always tried to keep a foot in both camps which is fine if you can handle it but it appears it's become too much for him & he's made his choice.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Sox said:


> Make sure you convince him to hang about, he's a valuable asset to the forum, and seems like a top bloke.


Stiff posts at 2 other boxing forums besides here.

He'll be back. I'll hack his accounts on other forums and make obscene posts so he gets banned then he'll have no choice but to post his boxing here.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Stiff posts at 2 other boxing forums besides here.
> 
> He'll be back. I'll hack his accounts on other forums and make obscene posts so he gets banned then he'll have no choice but to post his boxing here.


:rofl What are brothers for!?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> He's been complaining at the other joint about the rules here & not being able to start threads about certain boxers.
> 
> The usual suspects were egging him on so I think he decided to throw his lot in with them & leave here.
> 
> He's always tried to keep a foot in both camps which is fine if you can handle it but it appears it's become too much for him & he's made his choice.


I sort of thought he was using boxrec to troll and here to post more seriously :conf


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I sort of thought he was using boxrec to troll and here to post more seriously :conf


Not Boxrec, the other other joint.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Not Boxrec, the other other joint.


Well, he trolls over at boxrec too :lol: I stopped posting there because it went to shit with that fucking old poof Anton taking it upon himself to play moderator, a couple of dickhead sheep fuckers thinking they know it all and the ESB rats fleeing to there when their ship sunk. Stiff is in his element trolling there :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, he trolls over at boxrec too :lol: I stopped posting there because it went to shit with that fucking old poof Anton taking it upon himself to play moderator, a couple of dickhead sheep fuckers thinking they know it all and the ESB rats fleeing to there when their ship sunk. Stiff is in his element trolling there :yep


Yeah well I don't know why he's in the huff about this place then seeing as he likes to troll elsewhere.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, he trolls over at boxrec too :lol: I stopped posting there because it went to shit with that fucking old poof Anton taking it upon himself to play moderator, a couple of dickhead sheep fuckers thinking they know it all and the ESB rats fleeing to there when their ship sunk. Stiff is in his element trolling there :yep


I think its more him venting passively rather than trying to bait people.

Not sure who the people you are talking about are, but if they're of the same mould of the posters who have been banned from here, I wouldnt say they're up Stiffys alley. Stiff gets a laugh out of seeing silly arguments and probably has a bit of sympathy towards some of them for whatever reason. Anyway, I just spoke to him and he said he'll be back. I think he misinterpreted the rules.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I think its more him venting passively rather than trying to bait people.
> 
> Not sure who the people you are talking about are, but if they're of the same mould of the posters who have been banned from here, I wouldnt say they're up Stiffys alley. Stiff gets a laugh out of seeing silly arguments and probably has a bit of sympathy towards some of them for whatever reason. Anyway, I just spoke to him and he said he'll be back. I think he misinterpreted the rules.


Anton or as he was known on ESB 'DaVoice' is an editor on boxrec and now has taken upon himself to be the Aussie forum's moderator, he's a pension aged raging homosexual who loves boxing as it involves a couple of sweaty, fit men punching each other around the ring then kel, francis and, to a lesser extent, midnight beat cruiser and TCunt now post there since the demise of ESB Aussie forum. Buster007 now regularly posts there and Stiffy post there as DaGoose (the name I used to call Anton) to wind him up.

There's a couple of kiwis posting there regularly, one is a strange cat who, at 23, is the world's first openly gay boxing judge (seriously, you couldn't make this shit up :lol) and another, TSmithy is an argumentative know it all cunt.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

DBerry said:


> There's a couple of kiwis posting there regularly, one is a strange cat who, at 23, is the world's first openly gay boxing judge (seriously, you couldn't make this shit up :lol) and another, TSmithy is an argumentative know it all cunt.


:lol:

I just checked over at ESB. Just noticed WhataRock posts there. He was a quality poster. Would like to see the likes of WhataRock, and Leon come back. I have Leon on my facebook. I'll try and snag him back in.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> :lol:
> 
> I just checked over at ESB. Just noticed WhataRock posts there. He was a quality poster. Would like to see the likes of WhataRock, and Leon come back. I have Leon on my facebook. I'll try and snag him back in.


Leon's a top bloke, had an afternoon drinking sesh with him, SweetP/BigFella, Adam Height and a couple of boxrec posters the day of the Green-Tarver fight. WhataRock and Leon would be great on here.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> :lol:
> 
> I just checked over at ESB. Just noticed WhataRock posts there. He was a quality poster. Would like to see the likes of WhataRock, and Leon come back. I have Leon on my facebook. I'll try and snag him back in.


They were both quality guys.
I did a fair bit of artwork for Leon on the DVD's he was making up. I might even have his mobile number around somewhere.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Yep, Leon was a good bloke, it was a shame when he left ESB - as is WhataRock.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Bring back Leon!


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

I am on here and ESB not so much these days as too busy, no problems with the rules with both. Still prefer the previous version of ESB.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Stiff posts at 2 other boxing forums besides here.
> 
> He'll be back. I'll hack his accounts on other forums and make obscene posts so he gets banned then he'll have no choice but to post his boxing here.


 I actually did get banned giving your message to WAR.:rofl


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I actually did get banned giving your message to WAR.:rofl


:lol: Oh fuck.

Welcome back then. :cheers

What was the reasoning for the ban? using the word fuck, or passing on a message from me? Surely that cant be ban worthy.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

One of the moderators over there was/is basically a puppet for you know who.

So if that special "someone" who owns a boxing downloads website that he is a member of tells him to do something...he does it. Otherwise his "mate" would have banned him from the download site. Great mate huh?

Truly pathetic people. Do everything you can to avoid becoming friends with their ilk.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

zelky said:


> One of the moderators over there was/is basically a puppet for you know who.
> 
> So if that special "someone" who owns a boxing downloads website that he is a member of tells him to do something...he does it. Otherwise his "mate" would have banned him from the download site. Great mate huh?
> 
> Truly pathetic people. Do everything you can to avoid becoming friends with their ilk.


I handed in my resignation there yesterday.

When you've got blokes cracking jokes & making light of Billy Dib sleeping on the hospital floor next to his wife up until she died of cancer there's no point in logging on there anymore.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, he trolls over at boxrec too :lol: I stopped posting there because it went to shit with that fucking old poof Anton taking it upon himself to play moderator, a couple of dickhead sheep fuckers thinking they know it all and the ESB rats fleeing to there when their ship sunk. Stiff is in his element trolling there :yep


 I actually post serious there now I only called myself DA GOOSE because buster was there when I joined in 2013(when ESB went to shit). Theirs actually good posters there e.g. Like a Boss. But I have only made 400 posts in 3 years.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> :lol: Oh fuck.
> 
> Welcome back then. :cheers
> 
> What was the reasoning for the ban? using the word fuck, or passing on a message from me? Surely that cant be ban worthy.


 Using f*** to bypass the filters. Zackman/the professor on a ego/power trip again.:conf


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I actually post serious there now I only called myself DA GOOSE because buster was there when I joined in 2013(when ESB went to shit). Theirs actually good posters there e.g. Like a Boss. But I have only made 400 posts in 3 years.


There are a couple of good posters there, Like A Boss and Bogan Whisperer are two of them, but there are plenty of fuckwits there, in fact, the two actual mods there, SweatPea and 'Frilla, don't bother with it any more and Anton is a total fucking goose. Fuck buster, fuck DaGoose (I called Anton that all the time in his DaVoice days, well before you called yourself DaGoose :bart), fuck those wankers from ESB, fuck TSmithy and what about the raging **** boxing judge, Anton's little lap dog, bennyha?


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I handed in my resignation there yesterday.
> 
> When you've got blokes cracking jokes & making light of Billy Dib sleeping on the hospital floor next to his wife up until she died of cancer there's no point in logging on there anymore.


Hate to say it but no surprise. They are totally devoid of any form of respect for anyone. Just useless, pathetic trolls.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Using f*** to bypass the filters. Zackman/the professor on a ego/power trip again.:conf


No surprise, the professor was a mate of TCunthead.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> No surprise, the professor was a mate of TCunthead.


 He's not there anymore(TCunthead). But I do find it amusing I got banned for typing f*** considering other stuff that's let go. I like the General forum there and only go to the Aussie thread for the laughs. kel takes it a bit far to get reactions(or is really that way IRL) but I find Francis amusing.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He's not there anymore(TCunthead). But I do find it amusing I got banned for typing f*** considering other stuff that's let go. I like the General forum there and only go to the Aussie thread for the laughs. kel takes it a bit far to get reactions(or is really that way IRL) but I find Francis amusing.


The place is weird, fuck knows what traffic they're after at that joint, but they don't make much sense.

Kel used to be ok much earlier on, as did even Francis, but they both caught the obsessive lunatic behavior from TCunthead and Midnightcuntwit. 
The whole bunch of them are unstable, surely.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> The place is weird, fuck knows what traffic they're after at that joint, but they don't make much sense.
> 
> Kel used to be ok much earlier on, as did even Francis, but they both caught the obsessive lunatic behavior from TCunthead and Midnightcuntwit.
> The whole bunch of them are unstable, surely.


We should have had them come out to your place to watch that fight a couple of years ago, I'd have made well sure they are forever unstable :yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> We should have had them come out to your place to watch that fight a couple of years ago, I'd have made well sure they are forever unstable :yep


:lol: And then my dogs could have ripped their arms off! :cheers


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol: And then my dogs could have ripped their arms off! :cheers


Could have been a fun afternoon :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> :good


I'm out, you have been great Bruiser but please can you ensure my account is deleted and my post are erased? I would really appreciate it, I need to be erased from here.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm out, you have been great Bruiser but please can you ensure my account is deleted and my post are erased? I would really appreciate it, I need to be erased from here.


You heading off mate?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm out, you have been great Bruiser but please can you ensure my account is deleted and my post are erased? I would really appreciate it, I need to be erased from here.


C'mon mate, it was Stiffy last week, not your your turn this week?

Don't let the cunts get to ya, have a lie down, a bex, a shag, a wank. Hell, all of it, whatever it takes, but don't go anywhere. :theretherebogo


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

AM I A FUCKING RACIST!? These cunts are letting a maggot to keep on labelling me a racist, worst insult you can level at me, if these dogs let this go on, as they have, I want nothing to do with this place and absolutely everything I have had to do with hete I want erased. There will be legal action.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> AM I A FUCKING RACIST!? These cunts are letting a maggot to keep on labelling me a racist, worst insult you can level at me, if these dogs let this go on, as they have, I want nothing to do with this place and absolutely everything I have had to do with hete I want erased. There will be legal action.


Hey mate. Jay doesnt delete accounts. I messes things up with post history I think.

Screw whoever it is. If its got to go that way, differentiate between the Aus forum and the lounge. No reason we should lose you from here just because of some lounge lizard?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Hey mate. Jay doesnt delete accounts. I messes things up with post history I think.
> 
> Screw whoever it is. If its got to go that way, differentiate between the Aus forum and the lounge. No reason we should lose you from here just because of some lounge lizard?


Sorry mate, a cunt has constantly called me the most vile insult you could label me. Now one has done shit. If my posts aren't totally deleted I will seek legal advice.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sorry mate, a cunt has constantly called me the most vile insult you could label me. Now one has done shit. If my posts aren't totally deleted I will seek legal advice.


You posted on a thread in the lounge that was solely aimed at talking the piss out of me, pics posted of me too, yet now you wish to moan at somebody else and try to take the moral highground??

I suggest you wind your neck in mate and settle down.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Jeez it must be the weather warming up.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

C'mon guys @Jay, @bruiserh89, look into this.
You don't want to be losing good people for the sake of leniency on troublemakers.

While I was looking for the thread where @DBerry is being attacked, I found a couple threads about @JohnH.
What's with that messed up shit?

There's no need for it, and we've lost too many of the good guys already...


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sorry mate, a cunt has constantly called me the most vile insult you could label me. Now one has done shit. If my posts aren't totally deleted I will seek legal advice.


Dale, you know I'm on your side mate. But I think you shouldnt take it so personal, and just brush it off. I saw the thread, and it was simply a floyd nuthugger using a typical bullshit defence as the only way he knows how in reply to why you dont think he's the ATG.

Let it go mate, the people that matter know you're not a racist. Who cares what some silly nuthugger thinks. Just slap him on ignore, and be done with him. You've copped bigger insults in the lounge mate.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Dale, you know I'm on your side mate. But I think you shouldnt take it so personal, and just brush it off. I saw the thread, and it was simply a floyd nuthugger using a typical bullshit defence as the only way he knows how in reply to why you dont think he's the ATG.
> 
> Let it go mate, the people that matter know you're not a racist. Who cares what some silly nuthugger thinks. Just slap him on ignore, and be done with him. You've copped bigger insults in the lounge mate.


Well said Pecks, you're a good man.
Listen to him Dale.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Jay doesn't delete accounts. It would probably be easy enough to delete your posts though. Just stick to the Aussie and the lounge and put whoever has got you upset on ignore Dale.:good


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Well said Pecks, you're a good man.
> Listen to him Dale.


 Pecks is not a good man.:nono


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Pecks is not a good man.:nono


:lol:
It's alright, you're good man too Stiffy. :theretherebogo


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Dale...only tough love from me. You are the bloke who classed me as big a cunt as T.C. Walk it off the same way I did your comment. I don't know you personally but one thing I do know is that you are not 'soft'.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol:
> It's alright, you're good man too Stiffy. :theretherebogo


 No Im worse than Pecks we are both very bad men.:shifty


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No Im worse than Pecks we are both very bad men.:shifty


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


>


:rofl


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

edit: dp


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Sox said:


>


:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> edit: dp


Double penetration? What the fuck Pecks???


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Double penetration? What the fuck Pecks???


:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> C'mon guys @Jay, @bruiserh89, look into this.
> You don't want to be losing good people for the sake of leniency on troublemakers.
> 
> While I was looking for the thread where @DBerry is being attacked, I found a couple threads about @JohnH.
> ...


I do hear. Jay has gotten in contact with Dale, its only a request he can respond to. The other thing is that I have deliberately chosen not to try to moderate the other forums that I dont post in. I dont know the posters and therefore don't know context when shit goes bad. So I rely on the other mods and ultimately Jay. Jay has supported us in the calls we've made here since day one and I trust him to sort the crap in the other subforums. If you enjoyed talking to the blokes here, why would you let some nonce from the world or lounge make you quit checkhook including here?


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

And here I was thinking I was the biggest Oz stroker hater on this forum. love ya work Dale @DBerry


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

LucindaVes said:


> â‰ªì-*ì‚¼ì˜¤í"¼â‰« ã€Žì™€ì‚¬ë¹„ã€ ã€ Opyo01 ë‹· â„ƒ o Îœ ã€' ê°•ë‚¨ê±´ë§ˆ ã€ƒì˜¤ í"¼ìš"ã€ƒ ì-*ì‚¼ë™ ë¥´ë„¤ìƒìŠ¤í˜¸í&#8230;" ëŒ€ì¹˜ì˜¤í"¼ ê³µë§¤ ìˆ˜ì˜ê³„ì•½ ë°©ì‹ â‰ªì-*ì‚¼ê±´ë§ˆâ‰« ã€Žì™€ì‚¬ë¹€ Opyo01 ë‹· â„ƒ o Îœ ã€' ê°•ë‚¨ê±´ë§ˆ ã€ƒì˜¤ í"¼ìš"ã€ƒ ì-*ì‚¼ë™ ë¥´ë„¤ìƒìŠ¤í˜¸í&#8230;" ëŒ€ì¹˜ì˜¤í"¼ ê³µë§¤ ìˆ˜ì˜ê³„ì•½ ë°©ì‹


I agree completely.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

So Dberry and spider have not returned.

Thats a real shame for you lot,and the lounge.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So Dberry and spider have not returned.
> 
> Thats a real shame for you lot,and the lounge.


I wouldn't be too sure on either account.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Spider came across as a pompous prick on here. He's probably a good bloke in real life. Dale is just a battler and I'll bet my bottom dollar he'll be back.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So Dberry and spider have not returned.
> 
> Thats a real shame for you lot,and the lounge.


 He has returned to the lounge with his DB Cooper thread. It is a shame but he did give it to a new poster who started a thread.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?72190-Darren-Askew-vs-Anthony-Taylor-WBU-LW-title

And DBerry got called a racist by someone in the General. Don't know why he can't come back and post here. Hopefully he does.


----------



## polta (Apr 17, 2015)

.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So Dberry and spider have not returned.
> 
> Thats a real shame for you lot,and the lounge.


I have returned to CHB. But have no intentions of returning to the Aussie forum, and yes, I have a new name.

I doubt we'll see Dale back any time soon.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Folks, just to let everyone know that Francis75 and his alt Desmond are now permanently banned. Most of you know Francis was on moderated posts as a last resort. He's been on them since June and it hasnt changed anything. I've not approved some of his posts that were designed to bait others. If it wasnt for those posts he would have been back on normal posting by now. The final straw was him using an alt to get around things. Those that still want to catch up with Francis have options at Eastside and Boxrec.


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I have returned to CHB. But have no intentions of returning to the Aussie forum, and yes, I have a new name.
> 
> I doubt we'll see Dale back any time soon.


Returned to CHB and pumped out 8393 posts. Fk you've been busy.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Folks, just to let everyone know that Francis75 and his alt Desmond are now permanently banned. Most of you know Francis was on moderated posts as a last resort. He's been on them since June and it hasnt changed anything. I've not approved some of his posts that were designed to bait others. If it wasnt for those posts he would have been back on normal posting by now. The final straw was him using an alt to get around things. Those that still want to catch up with Francis have options at Eastside and Boxrec.


 Ozzies.:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Folks, just to let everyone know that Francis75 and his alt Desmond are now permanently banned. Most of you know Francis was on moderated posts as a last resort. He's been on them since June and it hasnt changed anything. I've not approved some of his posts that were designed to bait others. If it wasnt for those posts he would have been back on normal posting by now. The final straw was him using an alt to get around things. Those that still want to catch up with Francis have options at Eastside and Boxrec.


:lol: had no idea it was an alt of his...just thought it was some seppo trying to troll the Aussie forum. What a wally!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Folks, just to let everyone know that Francis75 and his alt Desmond are now permanently banned. Most of you know Francis was on moderated posts as a last resort. He's been on them since June and it hasnt changed anything. I've not approved some of his posts that were designed to bait others. If it wasnt for those posts he would have been back on normal posting by now. The final straw was him using an alt to get around things. Those that still want to catch up with Francis have options at Eastside and Boxrec.


Ha, my best mate Franky. :rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So we know we started this place to get away from trolls like TC and Kel. We saw what happened to that forum. Some came over and started the same grief here and poster numbers started to drop off.
> 
> ...


Blaming the "dying out" of the forum on the removal of the "big presence the trolls provided" is simplistic and convenient. But the reality is the forum has lost far, far more posters than it has managed to keep, and only a small portion of them were trolls.

The forum was teetering just above critical mass when I ceased posting here in late August and figures - CHB's own figures - show it has steadily declined since.

There are now only two active Australian boxing forums on the Net. This one is running a distinct second, and that view is supported by statistics. Statistics I would be more than happy to share.

As someone who helped put this forum in place I would like to know what is being done to eradicate its spiral into irrelevance?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Blaming the "dying out" of the forum on the removal of the "big presence the trolls provided" is simplistic and convenient. But the reality is the forum has lost far, far more posters than it has managed to keep, and only a small portion of them were trolls.
> 
> The forum was teetering just above critical mass when I ceased posting here in late August and figures - CHB's own figures - show it has steadily declined since.
> 
> ...


Come on mate. You're better than this. Carrying on like you are is pointless.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Come on mate. You're better than this. Carrying on like you are is pointless.


I raised points I'm more than willing to support with data and in conclusion raised a perfectly reasonable question.

That you can't provide a straight answer is disappointing.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

atsch


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> atsch


Seems to be a bit of drama going on, and coming up to Xmas, who woulda thunk it. :smile


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Seems to be a bit of drama going on, and coming up to Xmas, who woulda thunk it. :smile


One sided drama doesn't go too far :conf


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> One sided drama doesn't go too far :conf


I'm sorry you found it so traumatic being asked a reasonable question in a civil manner.

CHB's own figures show this forum has almost ground to a halt. I just wanted to find out if you had a plan to save the place.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I'm sorry you found it so traumatic being asked a reasonable question in a civil manner.
> 
> CHB's own figures show this forum has almost ground to a halt. I just wanted to find out if you had a plan to save the place.


Beg for you to come back of course, as you single handily kept this place going and now revel in its ultimate demise....[insert more drama and overreaction here]


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Beg for you to come back of course, as you single handily kept this place going and now revel in its ultimate demise....[insert more drama and overreaction here]


I've asked you in a very civil manner, a couple of times now, whether you have a plan to turn things around here.

By your inability to answer the question I take it you don't.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Seems to be a bit of drama going on, and coming up to Xmas, who woulda thunk it. :smile


 Do you have statistics and data to support that Xmas has anything to do with the extra drama?:smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Do you have statistics and data to support that Xmas has anything to do with the extra drama?:smile


Well, I have heard that it's the season to be jolly. :conf


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Blaming the "dying out" of the forum on the removal of the "big presence the trolls provided" is simplistic and convenient. But the reality is the forum has lost far, far more posters than it has managed to keep, and only a small portion of them were trolls.
> 
> The forum was teetering just above critical mass when I ceased posting here in late August and figures - CHB's own figures - show it has steadily declined since.
> 
> ...


Look at me, look at me!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> Look at me, look at me!


Yeh, Spidey needs to relax a little. :hat


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yeh, Spidey needs to relax a little. :hat


 Unless you have statistics you would happily wish to share that backs up that statement Im not interested.:bart


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Seems to be a bit of drama going on, and coming up to Xmas, who woulda thunk it. :smile


I think you'll find things have been resolved to the satisfaction of all parties involved.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bumped to aid those currently reading it.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

What it Sox up to?

Good bloke that guy...although his man love for Geale might have been over the top


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> What it Sox up to?
> 
> Good bloke that guy...although his man love for Geale might have been over the top


No idea. But he is just one of so many who have left here over the past 3 years.

The only sensible Aussie boxing discussion you will find these days is at Boxrec or on social media.

ESB is as bad as ever and will never improve, and I honestly don't think this forum will ever recover from rockbottom where it is right now.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> Look at me, look at me!


 :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I've asked you in a very civil manner, a couple of times now, whether you have a plan to turn things around here.
> 
> By your inability to answer the question I take it you don't.


 http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/who-wants-to-be-a-mod.80794/page-2
Take your 2 faced whining back to boxrec. You contributed to the demise of this forum.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> What it Sox up to?
> 
> Good bloke that guy...although his man love for Geale might have been over the top


 He posts at ESB as 9522 with JudgedMental arguing with everyone on the Aussie thread. Gealey's downfall has hit him hard.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I have returned to CHB. But have no intentions of returning to the Aussie forum, and yes, I have a new name.
> 
> I doubt we'll see Dale back any time soon.


 :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> What it Sox up to?
> 
> Good bloke that guy...although his man love for Geale might have been over the top


Hey mate, lost a bit of interest when Gealey got flogged a few times. :lol:
Seriously though, the bad run our boys had has made me lose interest to a large degree, I still have a look at the bigger fights, but not overly into it at the moment.

How you been?



stiflers mum said:


> He posts at ESB as 9522 with JudgedMental arguing with everyone on the Aussie thread. Gealey's downfall has hit him hard.


:lol: You knob.
I haven't been on ESB in years, I thought the OZ section got axed ages ago?

You're right though, Gealeys losses did hit me hard.
I'm over it though, he did well with what he had.

How are you going?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Hey mate, lost a bit of interest when Gealey got flogged a few times. :lol:
> Seriously though, the bad run our boys had has made me lose interest to a large degree, I still have a look at the bigger fights, but not overly into it at the moment.
> 
> How you been?
> ...


Fuck me, Soxy! :happy Long time no hear, how've you been mate?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Hey mate, lost a bit of interest when Gealey got flogged a few times. :lol:
> Seriously though, the bad run our boys had has made me lose interest to a large degree, I still have a look at the bigger fights, but not overly into it at the moment.
> 
> How you been?
> ...


Good to see you back mate...dont be a stranger


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fuck me, Soxy! :happy Long time no hear, how've you been mate?


Hey hey, yeh all good here, how bout you?
That boy of yours must be bigger than me by now! :lol:



Got news said:


> Good to see you back mate...dont be a stranger


Yeh I'll have a look in a bit more often.
Who's some up and coming prospects I should be looking at?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Hey hey, yeh all good here, how bout you?
> That boy of yours must be bigger than me by now! :lol:
> 
> Yeh I'll have a look in a bit more often.
> Who's some up and coming prospects I should be looking at?


Stiffy reckons Brandon Ogilvie is our best prospect


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Hey mate, lost a bit of interest when Gealey got flogged a few times. :lol:
> Seriously though, the bad run our boys had has made me lose interest to a large degree, I still have a look at the bigger fights, but not overly into it at the moment.
> 
> How you been?
> ...


 Im OK yourself? The tipping comp was the main thing going here but even that's closed. Aussie boxing is at a low point only Horn and possibly Hammond and Fleming look like future prospects and of course Lucas is in the mix for some big fights but that's about it.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Got news said:


> Stiffy reckons Brandon Ogilvie is our best prospect


 He's good I just think GKJ is better we will see.


----------

